# I don't understand how to cut with graphtec ce5000-60 using registration marks. can u guys help me???



## sunra1081 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm tring to learn how to contour cut opaque transfer paper using my graphtec ce 5000-60 and coreldraw x4... i just barely learned how to use layers, but as far as getting the cutter to read registration mark??? i don't even know where to begin???? please help????.!!!!!!! And yes i looked at a few youtube tutorials thats how i barely know how to use layers!!!!!!


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

There is a section in the User Guide under Function Settings and Operations which will tell you how to use the reg marks.


----------



## sunra1081 (Aug 8, 2009)

ppts160 said:


> There is a section in the User Guide under Function Settings and Operations which will tell you how to use the reg marks.


I know. I think i seen that on the graphtec website... No offense, but it all looked chinese to me!!! graphs, charts, paragraphs, sections... i will try to study it if i have to, but it was just to complicated for me when i can network with a few of my T-SHIRT FORUM co-members to help explain it to me in simpler terms... I know its alot simpler than it seems??? can some of u guys chime in and help me... I really want to be able to use this option with my graphtec cutter... Thats why i bought it in the first place!!!


----------



## sunra1081 (Aug 8, 2009)

anybody!!! i'll even take a good referral


----------



## sunra1081 (Aug 8, 2009)

i guess that means nobody????


----------



## dakotasden (Aug 21, 2008)

I think the main thing I missed in the beginning is to make sure you choose page when setting up the plotter, I know I knocked my head against the wall because in the beginning I left it on roll and it would not find the third mark


----------



## sunra1081 (Aug 8, 2009)

dakotasden said:


> I think the main thing I missed in the beginning is to make sure you choose page when setting up the plotter, I know I knocked my head against the wall because in the beginning I left it on roll and it would not find the third mark


All i know is when i tried i chose the registration marks option coreldraw x4, printed it with epson printer, loaded the opaque transfer paper that i printed the design on in my graphtec cutter, but when i tried to send the design from corel draw to cutting master it say something about not set up to read registration marks (or something like that) and when i try to send the design to be cut anyway it does nothing... i just wanna know how to contour cut around my images with my cutter!!! can somebody help???


----------



## dakotasden (Aug 21, 2008)

try printing and cutting from robo maser


----------



## sunra1081 (Aug 8, 2009)

dakotasden said:


> try printing and cutting from robo maser


I will try, but i never used it before... how do you import designs from coreldraw to robomaster i did try it before, but coulnt find how to import... However still would rather just print and cut from corel since thats what i use... U dont know how to do it from corel???


----------

